# Mini tank heaters?



## AudBetta

What's everyone's fav. mini tank heater?

I have a 2.5gallon with about 2 gallons of water in it.
So far my fav. one I've found is the Aqueon Mini Heater 10W http://www.aqueonproducts.com/products/mini-heater.htm
and of course I haven't been able to find any reviews on this one, but sounds really good.
Would rather not go to the 25W because we have solar power and less Watts it uses the better it is on our battery bank. 

Another one I like is the DB Bettastik 
http://www.amazon.com/BETTASTIK-MINI-SUB-HTR-7-5W/dp/B005DGHG8U

This one got a lot of good reviews too the Elite Submersible Preset Heater Mini but this one is 25W 
http://www.amazon.com/Elite-Submersible-Preset-Heater-25-Watt/dp/B00106X8QG

Anyone have good or bad experiences with any of these?


----------



## MissFutureVet

I use the Petco brand submersible heater. it works wonders! its a 50 watt in my 2.5 gal.
http://www.petco.com/product/102227/Petco-Submersible-Aquarium-Heaters.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch


----------



## audjree

I have two of the Elite Submersible Mini Heaters. It's been about two weeks and they're working fine. I use them both in 2.5 gallon tanks, but currently I'm using one in a 0.5 gallon hospital tank, and it's still working great.


----------



## AudBetta

I decided to get the aqueon 10watt. Still waiting for it to get here. Evidently it's a new product that's why there are no reviews yet. Hope they are good!
I'll keep you all posted. 
I almost got the elite and read some reviews about them exploding do that scared me!


----------



## MissFutureVet

Yeah, that would be terrible. Good luck with your heater! =)


----------



## WiggleSwim

I need to get a heater tomorrow since the cooler weather is coming in and my tank is reading 69 degrees. What is a good heater to use in a 2.5 gallon tank? Hopefully, I won't need it that much in the summer with our scorching house, but this winter it may very well be necessary.


----------



## MissFutureVet

Anything thats adjustable should do the trick. check out the links that are this thread and one of them may catch your eye =)


----------



## Roxy

I have the Elite 25w and it's working great so far! 

http://www.amazon.com/Elite-Submersible-Preset-Heater-25-Watt/dp/B00106X8QG


----------



## AudBetta

WiggleSwim said:


> I need to get a heater tomorrow since the cooler weather is coming in and my tank is reading 69 degrees. What is a good heater to use in a 2.5 gallon tank? Hopefully, I won't need it that much in the summer with our scorching house, but this winter it may very well be necessary.


A lot of people have the elite. There were mostly good reviews for that one.
The aqueon isn't adjustable but it says it has a saftey shut off fuse and won't heat the tank above 80. It's only 10watts. So better for a small tank like 2.5g.
The betta stick is even smaller. 7.5w. But no mention of any safety features.
But had no bad reviews that I could find.


----------



## WiggleSwim

I went ahead and bought the Aqeuon 10w mini heater from PetSmart today. I tried it in a random mini betta tank that I had lying around to test out the temperature adjustment and by the time I took it out it had slowly heated to about 70 degrees from 60 in 2 hours. Not sure how fast that is. i took it out before it got any higher and let it cool down again before I put it in my tank. Right now, it's just a waiting game. Poor Charlie needs the heat (but not too much!).


----------



## pbloskas

How is the Aqueon mini heater? I need a heater for my 2.5 gal mini bow.


----------



## dew

If you want something pre set, theres a pretty good heater they sell at wal-mart. If you want something you can ajust(which I suggest you do) then I use a top fin 25 watt heater. Is this a new fish? If so, congrats!


----------



## dew

Oh! Sorry! I did not read the whole post! I've never used that heater before. (hits forehead) once again sorry! I should pay more attention...........


----------



## Tisia

I bought that aqueon one and it did horribly. fluctuated a lot, it went anywhere from about 72-83 degrees. returned it. the elites work great


----------



## dormfish

Just the thread I was looking for. I recently upgraded my CrownTail, Odysseus, to a 3 gallon acrylic from his old 1 gallon. But now the question stands - which heater to use. I'm not sure what to get. Any suggestions on a 3 gallon heater?


----------



## BasilBetta87

Personally I've used Marina C10 preset heater. Alot of other users use the Hagen Mini heater. The Hagen is adjustable which is pretty good for a heater that's so small.


----------



## pbloskas

It is a new crowntail betta. I'm so happy, I named him Balthazar! It fits him.  But I just got a thermometer at Walmart, and the tank read 64 degrees! I freaked out, and ran to petsmart. The sails person said that the Aqueon 10 watt was the best option, because I have a 2.5 mini bow. I bought it, and am currently using it, at least until I can buy an adjustable one. (The petsmart here has a bad selection). I hope it's not as bad as people are saying ...


----------



## AudBetta

I've been pretty happy with the aqueon. It isn't adjustable but it's small and shatter proof. I've found that if your room temp that the tank is in stays a steady temp then the heater will also be a consistant 5 degrees warmer than the room. 
The temp drops a bit at night but I have a feeling that happens in the wild too at times?


----------



## Jodah

After dealing with preset heaters for a while, I'm sick of them. I'm also OCD about my fish. Lolz. So I've been using adjustable heaters for a while now. The Hagen mini is a good choice. petsuppliesplus is having a sale on Fluval heaters. I actually just picked up an M50 for $24 which is not so bad considering they normally go for around 40.

Ankou currently has an Aqueon Pro 50w, which is short enough to stand up in a corner of his 2.5g tank. Freyja got the Fluval M50, which is a bit longer, so I laid it in her 2.5g tank diagonally.


----------



## dormfish

Just went out and bought a 50 watt Tetra Submersible Heater from Walmart. I use the same one in my 10-gallon community, and I've never had any issues with


----------



## Dragonii

I have a Marina C10 in my 3.4 gallon, works perfectly for that tank. I have a Jr. Aquatics 7.5 watt in my 2 gallon Spec, that one works fine too.
The Deep Blue Heatstiks are tiny. I just ordered a 15 watt Deep Blue for my Edge.

Hope it works. I tried a 60 watt Deep Blue Stik in my 12 gallon and it got up to 85.5 f. Lost two guppies.


----------

